# Comcast Xfinity Stream



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

How about getting the Xfinity Flex? It's on their Website.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for the idea. 
Looked into it. Looks like it’s for xfinity customers with internet only service. I have TV/phone/internet


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Have you tried, or can you try, a laptop to TV connection? 

Laptop would browse to https://www.xfinity.com/stream/ and then you Login.


----------



## roughneck (Nov 28, 2014)

I have not, but honestly I’ve been considering it.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

The laptop option might work on a non-smart TV set.


----------

